# Toothless Rabbit



## slavetoabunny (Jan 4, 2010)

Vinny, our sanctuary rabbit, has had severe dental problems ever since we took him in. He just had to have the last of his teeth pulled today. He eats critical care mush, but I was wondering what else he can be fed?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 4, 2010)

Canned pumpkin, pureed veggies. Petsmart is now selling supplemental timothy-only pellets that could be mushed up for eating in between meals.

Kiss his toothless little mouth for me!


----------



## ra7751 (Jan 4, 2010)

APD offersa product that I think is at least as good or maybe better than Critical Care.....it's called Critter Be Better and it's available in a powder or pellets. Really good stuff. And you can use a blender to make all sorts of things into a slurry....a home made "V8" with a full day of fruits and veggies in a liquid. Just be creative.

Randy


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 4, 2010)

*ra7751 wrote: *


> APD offersa product that I think is at least as good or maybe better than Critical Care.....it's called Critter Be Better and it's available in a powder or pellets. Really good stuff. And you can use a blender to make all sorts of things into a slurry....a home made "V8" with a full day of fruits and veggies in a liquid. Just be creative.
> 
> Randy


Eeek....it costs (with shipping) $26 for 12 oz. Rescue simply can't afford that long-term for a sanctuary rabbit. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## hln917 (Jan 4, 2010)

Which site? I only found 2, leithpetwerks.com no longer carry the product and American Pet Diner only has the tablet but is out of stock.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 4, 2010)

I looked at the APD site. They have 12 oz. powder:

http://www.americanpetdiner.com/mm5...r&Product_Code=Complete&Category_Code=Critter


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2010)

Dallas has no teeth and eats regular pellets ask his bond mates. Leafy greens are just fine. Just anything to hard we dice up. Always wondered how other bunnies handle it.


----------



## ~*sAbRiNa*~ (Jan 4, 2010)

I know that horses with no teeth are fed hay cubes soaked in warm water. It gets a lot of water into them and replaces the hay component of their diet. It is also a very affordable alternative!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 5, 2010)

You could grind up pellets and make a mush out of that. It isn't really good if you need to syringe feed, but could be useful if he will eat on his own. 
Pureed veggies would also be good. 
I would say anything that doesn't need to be chewed would work. Baby food could work, but it wold be more expensive that doing it yourself.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 5, 2010)

Beau eats BBt pellets mixed with critical care apple/banana (other things can be added to thislike pureed veggies and canned pumpkin) 


he eats this on his own and is not syringe fed but likes it.

Ithink one of the reasnos that he can not chew anything is because of having gum disease also.

A friend of mine found this company that sells Critical Care cheaper than from oxbow
no prescription necessary for CC

http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Pet-Medications.php


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 5, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Vinny, our sanctuary rabbit, has had severe dental problems ever since we took him in. He just had to have the last of his teeth pulled today. He eats critical care mush, but I was wondering what else he can be fed?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


patti,..sorry to hear,baby has no teeth,,but this sent me to thinking--he still needs non-digestible fiber-in the diet/at least 70%-hay timothy/orchard grass...i will finish the threads--see what randy suggests/..i have on an emergency--puree,d hay and used a -small-syringe to feed,,other than that barrier--feed a small portion of digestible fiber--pumpkin,...i feed jojobeez beechnut garden vegy,s daily...i cannot imagine no teeth/was this to save his life???...sincerely james waller:wave:ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas everyone. Vinny is still in the hospital, but we want to be ready for him when he comes home.

When he still had a few teeth, he would eat critical care mush (on his own), pellets, and the only green he liked was arugula. He has never eaten hay while he's been with us.

We just want the best for our Vinny. We all love him so much!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 5, 2010)

let us know ..

Ihave created all kinds of sloppy wet meals for Beau


----------



## bunnylady2 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the honor of being Vinny's Foster Mom. He is the best bunny ever. In fact, he brings smiles to many faces when I bring him for pet therapy to the nursing homes. He has never shown his pain. He is a loving, happy boy.

Thanks so much for all the great ideas! I hope he comes home soon!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 6, 2010)

Liz!!! Glad to see you posting!  I hope Vinny's having a good day today and that all these suggestions are appealing to him.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 6, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> A friend of mine found this company that sells Critical Care
> http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Pet-Medications.php


Thanks for the link Maureen. I wonder if they could ship to Canada.

I have been paying $30.00 for a 141g bag to feed Pebbles and my fosters. Just finished my 4th bag.


----------

